# Long Term Property Nr Benidorm Wanted



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking to rent a 2/3 bedroom furnished property in or near to Benidorm, La Nucia or Popol maybe, a villa would be nice but apartments are just as welcome, the longer the rental period the better as we want to settle in and not be constantly on the move.

A telephone or wireless connection would be vital as I need the internet for work and UK TV channels would be a very welcome bonus.

A brief description of ourselves is that we are a couple in our fifties, no pets and our kids are all grown up so would not be staying with us but would like to visit, hence the 2 or 3 bedrooms.

I will be moving over in January probably the 15th and staying with friends until we find somewhere, so we will be available to view anytime around that date, we would prefer to deal with the owner directly and avoid agents fees wherever possible and we can supply references if requested.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Benidormtipster said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to rent a 2/3 bedroom furnished property in or near to Benidorm, La Nucia or Popol maybe, a villa would be nice but apartments are just as welcome, the longer the rental period the better as we want to settle in and not be constantly on the move.
> 
> A telephone or wireless connection would be vital as I need the internet for work and UK TV channels would be a very welcome bonus.
> ...


best advice is to look around when you get there


this site will give you an idea of what's available

Pisos en alquiler en toda España, pisos Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com


if you put Alicante into the search facility then you can narrow it down to Benidorm or wherever


it isn't an agent site - it's for owners to place their own properties


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, my Spanish is poor but I will have a browse.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Benidormtipster said:


> Thank you very much, my Spanish is poor but I will have a browse.


it's good practice!!!


the fact that it's a Spanish site is a plus - Brit to Brit sites tend to have higher rents.........


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

a very good point ... when it says Agencia I take it that is an agent and when its an owner private ad does that mean "particular" ... thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Benidormtipster said:


> a very good point ... when it says Agencia I take it that is an agent and when its an owner private ad does that mean "particular" ... thanks


yes it does

last time I looked at that site there weren't any agents!!

seems they've changed it a bit


----------

